# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Pantano de Can Bogunyá  (llac petit)

## titobcn

El pantano de can Bogunyá,popularmente conocido por "llac petit"(lago pequeño), esta situado en terrasa (Barcelona), muy proximo 
al antiguo Hospital del Torax (actualmente reconvertido en el Parc Audiovisual de Catalunya), y a muy pocos Km. del nucleo urbano
de terrasa,este pantano recoge las aguas pluviales del Torrent de can bogunyá y de las fuentes proximas, especialmente las de la Bardissa
y de l'alzina.
Se desconoce la fecha exacta de su construccion, si bien se cconsidera que fue el año 1907. Tambien se ignoran los motivos de su utilidad
dentro de dos posibilidades, una de ellas, que el propietario de can Bogunyá lo construyera para abastecer de agua los campos de su masia,
y otra, que lo construyera Andreu Marin en ocasion de comprar, en 1872 la mina Vinyals,que discurria en dirrecio paralela a la Rambla y tenia
su origenen las proximidades del Passeig Vint-i-dos de juliol, teniendo la intencion de prolongarla para ir a buscar las aguas en dirrecion norte,
hasta Can Carbonell.
Este pantano ha sido tradicionalmente lugar de paseo, recreo y excursion,si bien la historia no esta exenta de leyendas populares que situan
aquellos bellos parajes que lo enmarcan, en lugar de misterio y maldicion, al ser escenario de muertes producidas por ahogamientos, suicidios
y asesinatos.
Desconocia la existencia de este pequeño pantano, asi que me he decidido visitarlo y aqui os dejo algunas fotos y recortes de periodicos de terrasa con algunos de sus varios.
sucesos.
esta es de internet ya que en la actualidad no se ve la pared de la presa por la vegetacion.

----------


## titobcn



----------


## titobcn



----------


## titobcn

no he podido hacer fotos de la pared de la presa, porque es totalmente inaccesible por la cantidad de vegetacion, pero por lo poco que he podido ver
me imagino que tendra entre 18 y 20 mts. de altura.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje titobcn.

Personalmente desconocía la existencia de este embalse, será cuestión de ir a visitarlo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## titobcn

> Excelente reportaje titobcn.
> 
> Personalmente desconocía la existencia de este embalse, será cuestión de ir a visitarlo.
> 
> Un saludo


gracias sergi, realmente te aconsejo que lo visites, no es muy grande pero no deja de tener su encanto, tienes que ir a terrasa, e ir hasta la entrada del 
parc audiovisual y un poco antes veras un especie de aparcamiento a la derecha, dejas la moto o coche,porque el acceso a al pantano solo se puede ir
andando o en bici, y por al lado de la valla del parc audiovisual sigues el camino que va paralelo a la valla y mas o menos 20 minutos andando te lleva a la 
presa esta mas o menos señalizado pero cuidado que antes de llegar hay que subir un camino hacia arriba para ir a la presa, si necesitas alguna aclaracion
mas no dudes en preguntarme.


     un saludo desde Barcelona.

----------

